# Abetta Endurance Saddles?



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm currently using a Specialized Endurance Saddle and I LOVE it. It's so very, very comfortable for both me and my horse.

However, it is not mine. As I will be moving away (and the saddle is unfortunately not coming with ) I am searching for a new saddle to use for endurance. At least until I find a nice used Specialized or can save up for one. I love them, but they are pricey!

So I'm curious: anyone have any experience or opinions with the Abetta Endurance models? The reason why I'm looking at Abetta is because it won't break the bank and they SEEM decent. 

But, their low price scares me. Does low price=low quality when it comes to Abetta? I'm mostly concerned for how it fits on my horse than anything else.

Eventually, I definitely want a Specialized. But I'm going to have to save a bit up! The Abetta would be a temporary fix.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I have the western and absolutely love it. Very comfortable for myself and the my horse. Lightweight for both of us. The quality is pretty good for the price. I got mine used and have had no issues with the saddle since I've had it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

For the money Abetta makes a good saddle, of course it will not be as comfortable as the specialized brand and they fit a more limited size of Horses.

We had some that were over 15 years old, but they were not a saddle I would want to take on a 4 hour trail ride, comfort is not their finest quality.


.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I find mine fairly comfortable, more so than the few others I've tried - though I don't have a wide experience.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I bought a new Abetta Stealth saddle for my mom and her horse for Christmas. The only reason I didn't go for endurance model is she really wanted a horn. 

It is really comfortable she loves it and has never been more confident while riding. I have taken it on a few rides and I thought it was very comfortable also the positioning of the sirups along with the memory foam seat really add to the comfort even after several hours. Also she had problems with other saddles and her knees etc all of which have been eliminated with this saddle. The quality appears to be very good. I can't speak to longevity yet as we just got it but I expect it to last quite a while. It is so light weight and fits her horse very well. I did a lot of research on it before I bought it to make sure so definitely invest the time to do that as shipping saddles is expensive. 

I would recommend the brand to others.

This is model I chose for her: Abetta Nylon Stealth Trail Saddle | BuyTack - Abetta Synthetic Saddles

It is in their "trail line" but it has some endurance features like the stirrups that are in their "endurance line."


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I ride in an Abetta endurance saddle. The only thing that I changed on it was that I added stirrup turners since they didn't hang right. It is very comfortable; however, I don't go the distance, so I don't know how well it would do for very long rides. I wanted a Specialized as well, but I couldn't justify spending the money since I don't ride competitively. 

Here are the stirrup turners that I use:

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Redi Stirrups Stirrup Turners


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i have a western saddle in it, and I absolutely hate it.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Imo, the Abetta seat is more comfortable than a Specialized. They seem to hold up well, my friend is riding endurance in the western model, and I rode in the Arabian endurance model, but it didn't fit my horse. Fits more wide barrel horses.


----------

